# Red Belly Piranhas



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive just rang my local pet shop and they said they have 1 RBP in at the minute...

i asked if it should be kept on its own (knowing it shouldnt) and he said that it was nibbling the other RBP so he houses them on their own

if the fish seems happy enough, is there any reason why it shouldnt be kept on its own?

im really interested in buying a bigger tank and keeping some...


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

a mate of mine bought a group of six. and they eventually killed each other til only one was left but i have since heard somewhere that this can be due to water quality.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

tbh, they're a very boring fish to keep... it's all about the reputation.

If you want something feisty, bright and med/large go for the Red Devil/Green Terror/Jack Dempsy cichlids.

Or attitude and tiny, shell-dwellers are the answer!


----------



## beardieman (Jan 2, 2008)

i had 3 red belly pirhana for years they lived happy to geather u just need to keep them well fed and have plenty of space


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

could i buy 1 and if i came across some at a later date, could i introduce them together? i have my heart set on piranhas... i have done for years


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

as chiltern said they are incredibly boring mate you will more than likely regret getting them.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

i have looked at all those fish that chiltern reptiles has mentioned and none of them catch my eye. ive tried looking for videos of them feeding but there isnt any.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> could i buy 1 and if i came across some at a later date, could i introduce them together? i have my heart set on piranhas... i have done for years


you should introduce them all at the same time,i think you will have problems if you introduced them stage by stage.i would buy them very young and indroduce as many as you can into your tank as long as the tank can hold them.

if i am honest mate they are very boring fish,i see so many returned to the lfs as unwanted fish.cos they just dont do anything,people think they are killers but in the real world they are very shy fish.people dont seem to understand them.i would have a good think about it as there are so many wonderful fish out there.:2thumb:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want something predatory to watch it feeding,get a big tank and go for something like a Mystus wyckii.Now thats an exciting fish.Piranhas are as everybody says,Dull.I kept them years back before i knew any better.IMO the only time RBPs are rewarding is in a huge public display tank,well planted with a large shoal.Then they are beautiful to look at.A few kept in the average home tank will skulk away at the back,need constant water changes,and thin themselves out until you are left with just one,probably with fins and eyes missing.Seriously,dont bother,theres so many other fish to choose from!


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

i need something quite small, around RBP size... and want to watch them feed. My space is also limited... Ive been looking for those shell dwellers but cant find any info on them... anybody got any other suggestions on which fish i should go for?


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> i need something quite small, around RBP size... and want to watch them feed. My space is also limited... Ive been looking for those shell dwellers but cant find any info on them... anybody got any other suggestions on which fish i should go for?


 
the feeding of a rbp is just the same as watching a big shoul of tetra eating flake.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

i like agressive ones... thats why i went for piranhas


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> i like agressive ones... thats why i went for piranhas


most fish are aggressive at feeding time mate.i have an oscar that jumps out of the tank at feeding time.plus he will beat on other fish if they get the food before him.i have a few fish like that.:2thumb:


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

You can keep RBP's by them selves or in a group of at least eight, which will need a very large tank. Despite their reputation for being blood-thirsty, skin tearing creatures they are quite timid and will only bite if threatened or cornered, even then you will probably only lose a finger.

Pihranas are also rather boring to watch and don't move much, if you want something that looks like a pihrana, won't tear one of your fingers off and moves around a bit, try silver dollars or a_ Myleus_.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

i dont want to sound like a stubborn kid, and i am listening to your opinions but i still want the piranhas i think, im still reading up on them and i like what im reading...

if it is possible to keep 1 on its own, i think i will do that


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

If you like them then by all means keep them. One will do fine by itself.

Good luck!


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

RBP are not small fish! but they dont swim around much and prefer subdued lighting to show their colours well. I had 6 years ago and they ate each other, I had 2 at the end which i returned. To be honest they were so boring and the only time you see aggressive feeding before is when you feed them large peices of fish. Get snakeheads, leaf fish or siamese tiger fish as a much better alternative.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

how are they a better alternative?


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Snakeheads aren't the most active fish either and Tigerfish won't zip around the tank. The same goes for Leaf fish. If Jonny likes Pihranas then he should get one.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

cheers pleccy22. your the only person whos actually said get one lol, everyone else seems to try and put me off


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> cheers pleccy22. your the only person whos actually said get one lol, everyone else seems to try and put me off


not trying to put you off them mate,just giving you some of the facts about them.just so you know what you are getting into.good luck with them tho.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

im going to talk to the bloke in the shop about them more tomorrow, see if he can persuade me  i bet he can


----------

